# How I absolutely DESTROYED all existential thoughts



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've hit a huge milestone this week. A DP accomplishment that I think is irreversible, simply because I know that it is the truth. I started having a realization last week that at first I was unwilling to accept, but once I did, it absolutely BUTTFUCKED and DEMOLISHED every existential worry I've been experiencing.

This took some time to sink in for me, but once it did it worked miracles.

I've agonized probably more than anyone on this site with existential shit. I was convinced pretty much that my life was a dream, and I would obsessively try to ground myself so I wouldn't "wake up" from it. I also couldn't comprehend time, how any moment other than the present could ever exist.

All this time that I've spent ruminating over stupid, existential, philosophical bullshit? There is absolutely no justification for it, and I have wasted 3 months of my life being one thing - WRONG.

Here's what is true. We are HUMANS. We are on a planet that was created 4-5 billion years ago and eventually life was possible, first in the oceans, then on land. Humans EVOLVED from apes in Africa around 2 million years ago, and eventually developed big brains that caused us to think really hard and hence we built this incredible civilization that, in the year 2013, NOW, we call our world.

That huge brain thing though? It can think about anything that has somehow gotten a little sliver of information through your skull. It can also be WRONG. It can come up with an idea and that idea, no matter how WRONG it is, can devour and consume us if we obsess over it.

Depersonalization alters your brain chemistry. Hence, your thinking is gonna be abnormal, and your perception is gonna be warped. The existential thoughts are a BULLSHIT byproduct of this warped state of mind, caused by introspection and jumping to conclusions about your feelings. It goes something like, "I feel like my life is a dream... wait! What if my life IS a dream? Holy fuck this is awful I'm gonna lose everything I've ever known kill me now fuck my life BLAH BLAH BLAH."

The thought was only there because the sensation made you think of it. It's irrational, and you're thinking irrationally because your brain chemistry is fucking WARPED as is. Just as when you see a plastic bag floating in the wind, you wouldn't immediately think, "what if gravity doesn't exist! Newton was wrong! AAAH!" no, you wouldn't. And that, my friends, is called bullshit. In fact, it's so bullshit that it doesn't even deserve the title of bullshit, to which it is only insulting the cow's asshole that BS comes out of. Your existential thoughts are just as low as that.

They are worthless.

Pointless.

Wrong.

Existential thoughts are only a byproduct of the DP symptoms. The SENSATION of DP causes them, but the thoughts, for me were by far the worst part. Once you get rid of them, you can stop worrying about your sensation of DP. This detachment "means" nothing except that some chemicals in your brain got fucked for one reason or another. But the world is real and believing that this "sensation" of unreality is hinting at the POSSIBILITY of unreality is simply WRONG.

All that DP is is a feeling of unreality, but it makes you believe stuff that isn't true. You're disillusioned if you believe otherwise. It's not insanity, simply being WRONG. Once you acknowledge that the sensation/condition is making you believe WRONG stuff, you can move on. If all that is left of your DP is a sensation, then it can be nothing more than other sensations - the sensation of a sore arm, a headache, a cold sore... what do they all have in common? If you aren't FOCUSING on them, they're as good as not even there. So get rid of the extra thoughts, get out there, and live the REAL life that you're missing out on by being WRONG about the nature of.

As a plus, many people on dpselfhelp will testify that forgetting about DP makes it go away FOR GOOD. So do exactly that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I love you LOL.

You made some very good points, thanks  I do still get occasional obsessive thoughts and I don't get DP any more, but I think they are habitual, and come on when I am slightly anxious. My brain still loves to go on field days about life and death and why and how etc, but you're right, it can talk the most incredible bullshit


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

its not a fact tht we evolved from apes but very good points


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

It's very hard for a person with OBSESSIVE thoughts to stop obsessively thinking about these existential thoughts you talk about. I wish there were more advice on how an obsessive person can really put these sensations to bed.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

boonanas said:


> It's very hard for a person with OBSESSIVE thoughts to stop obsessively thinking about these existential thoughts you talk about. I wish there were more advice on how an obsessive person can really put these sensations to bed.


I hear you.

Would it help to know that I have pure O? I get totally obsessed not only with DP thoughts, but even before I had DP I spent weeks feeling like my brain was a total broken record. I first felt DP after a week of obsession and fear from seeing a Slender Man video. Luckily I went on a trip to California and it offset my DP onset for 3 months.

As soon as I came to this conclusion, I obsessed about being wrong. It struck at my integrity, and I worried I was delusional because I had just wasted 3 months of my life in a state of horrific existential obsession 24/7. But heck, I'll take that thought over a general incomprehensibility of reality any day.

I know many people would say otherwise, but replacing one obsessive thought with another, even if it's only slightly better, overpowers the other. As long as you don't do it deliberately. It's difficult, but you can beat this - good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

I dunno, that's a lot of text for non existential.

I'll read it if someone tells me to, but I'm reticent about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)




----------

